
Songwhip: Music Links Everyone Can Play - wilsonpage
https://songwhip.com
======
wilsonpage
You can convert any Spotify, Apple Music or YouTube link by pre-pending it
with songwhip.com. For example:

[https://songwhip.com/https://open.spotify.com/track/5SI6jYhK...](https://songwhip.com/https://open.spotify.com/track/5SI6jYhKUWm1qnaheTm4Zw)

